# Help! I need a good mechanic



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Today was just one of those days. My flight home was 2 hours late, get to my truck in long term parking to head for home and it was running rough! On the way home the service engine light came on. I think it is a bad ignition coil. Does anyone know of a good mechanic in northern Utah or southern Salt Lake counties? Please help with suggestions. I don't want to take it into some place blind.

NHS


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've always had good luck with Greenwood's in American Fork. He might be a couple of weeks out, though. Give them a call, they might be able to help you out.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion Loke. I need to go out of town again today so I had to find a place that would be able to get to it this week while I am gone. I dropped it off at Rogers Automotive here in Lehi. Anybody heard anything about this place? We will see how he does. Hopefully he is an honest guy.


----------

